# Wii #XXXX - Metroid Prime: Trilogy *DVD5* (USA)



## B-Blue (Aug 31, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2891^^


----------



## ThetaSigma10 (Aug 31, 2009)

just what ive been waiting for XD


----------



## Chaos Punk (Aug 31, 2009)

Waiting on it to come from gamefly.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 31, 2009)

...if I knew this was coming, I wouldn't have bothered downloading the Trilogy DVD9 version...looks like I'm downloading this.


----------



## Tozarian (Aug 31, 2009)

So this only has 1 and 2 is what I take form the filename?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 31, 2009)

Neat! Been wanting this version.

Was surprised a DVD5 version could of been made.

Will download.


----------



## X D D X (Aug 31, 2009)

Tozarian said:
			
		

> So this only has 1 and 2 is what I take form the filename?


Yep, it's just 1 and 2. Selecting Corruption is supposed to give you a black screen.


----------



## Santee (Aug 31, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> ...if I knew this was coming, I wouldn't have bothered downloading the Trilogy DVD9 version...looks like I'm downloading this.


Same then I find out the best one dosen't work so I consider burning it but I don't have a DL so this better have MP3.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 31, 2009)

the Trilogy DVD9 version is better than DVD5 because of remove movies in DVD5 version ? IF so.. I am stick with DVD9.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 31, 2009)

Err Ichigo, this release doesn't have MP3. You should probably read the NFO.


----------



## Santee (Aug 31, 2009)

pitoui said:
			
		

> Err Ichigo, this release doesn't have MP3. You should probably read the NFO.


Damn well I did skim the NFO but I must have missed it. Anyway does anybody know if this need alt dol since this and MP3 scrubbed is the same size as metriod trilogy.


----------



## flameo200 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will this run off a USB loader with no problems?


----------



## CuriousG (Aug 31, 2009)

How about a PPF patch so people don't have to redownload the whole thing again?  Given that the SSBB conversion to DVD-5 only took about 1.5MB, I think it would be a much more useful.


----------



## Teknology (Aug 31, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> the Trilogy DVD9 version is better than DVD5 because of remove movies in DVD5 version ? IF so.. I am stick with DVD9.



The only thing removed was the Metroid Prime 3 game, none of the other movies; none of the bonus material or the other games have been touched. The Metroid Prime 3 games is an exact of the original Wii released one, so there is no need for it here, unless you want to use a DVD9.


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 31, 2009)

So how are you suppossed to unlocok the bonus if you dont ahve MP3 to play ?


----------



## Taik (Aug 31, 2009)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> So how are you suppossed to unlocok the bonus if you dont ahve MP3 to play ?



Well you get credits from 1 and 2 
You can buy the bonus through the menu and there's some bonus for MP 1 and 2


----------



## adzix (Aug 31, 2009)

actually it is not an exact copy of the wii game.
in a recent interview Retro stated they streamlined the game a little, faster load times and less framerate hickups
(MP3 that is)


----------



## Teknology (Aug 31, 2009)

flameo200 said:
			
		

> Will this run off a USB loader with no problems?
> 
> In heart of this problem, I have been asked to work on a stand alone set of games. I am currently undergoing tests with MP1, and seems I may be able to do so, with 2 slight problems. I do not have USB for my Wii, so hoping these tests help minimize extensive latter tests.
> 
> ...



In light of what is mentioned above, I may make a stand alone MP3:C then, but MP3:C is too large right now to fit on a DVD5 with the frontend.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you think there will be a MPT with MP3 only ?
MP1 and MP2 removed, so MP3 will use the same save file to complete MPT.

I tried to delete MP1 & MP2, but I need more tools, wiiscruber can't delete files.
But I'm sure it can be done with Wiscrubber and/or Crediar's Wiitools to recreate partition.

edit :


			
				Teknology said:
			
		

> In light of what is mentioned above, I may make a stand alone MP3:C then, but MP3:C is too large right now to fit on a DVD5 with the frontend.


Ah, I thought it will fit :/

Front end has MP1 & 2 data too. maybe we could delete them. I'm checking the size right now.
edit :
I extracted all the files, deleted all the bonus (MP1,2 and 3) and the front end MP1 and MP2 launcher. it's a 4.03G now. (4.08 with the update partition replace to WBB1.3).
I didn't have reconstruct the Game partition, I don't know if it gonna be a lot larger once done, but I think it will fit a DVD5 nicely.
Bonus will have to be viewed with MP1+2 DVD5.

I'm leaving the partition rebuilding process to someone else. (Teknology, if you can ?)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2009)

do wiikey owners still have to use gecko os to start it? if they dont the wii resets when you select a game that's what happens to me if i dont use gecko on the dvd 9 version.


----------



## florian (Aug 31, 2009)

*Warning this ISO has no correct size on dvd ( 4 043 571 200 )  it it will not launch ? !!!*


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 31, 2009)

It says Collector's edition... Will such a version come out in Europe as well?
If so, does anyone know where I can order it?

Also what's the difference between collector and normal?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this confirmed working yet? Don't wanna go download it for nothing.


----------



## florian (Aug 31, 2009)

Not work for me on DVDR5 because size no correct.


Sorry my dvdr is broken


----------



## Cyan (Aug 31, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> Not work for me on DVDR5 because size no correct...Bad and crap release


On the other MPT DVD5 thread, Hadrian said it tried it and it's working fine.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 31, 2009)

alt.dol method required?


----------



## florian (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok work on DVDR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still reboot a the metroid 1..Otherwise work fine by GECKO OS and no reboot


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 31, 2009)

bah still need to use gecko? i'll just stick with the dvd 9 than.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 31, 2009)

Elrinth said:
			
		

> It says Collector's edition... Will such a version come out in Europe as well?
> If so, does anyone know where I can order it?
> 
> Also what's the difference between collector and normal?


The collector edition is the only edition. Comes out in europe beginning of september.


----------



## elfsander (Aug 31, 2009)

It will be out in Europe next Friday. And just buy the game.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Aug 31, 2009)

Just want to clarify, if using a USB loader, this isn't a problem and we can just get the full MPT, correct?


----------



## Cyan (Aug 31, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Just want to clarify, if using a USB loader, this isn't a problem and we can just get the full MPT, correct?


Correct, except MP2 multiplayer maybe?
This version is only to be able to burn it on DVD5 (like my Wii is not reading DVD9 second layer at all).

Burning it let you choose the difficulty level, and allow to play in 480p.

usbloaders need alt-dol method (either DVD5 or DVD9), and runs in veteran, even if the difficulty is set and saved before on the front end.
usbloaderGX runs alt-dol in 480i, use another loaders to get 480p alt-dol.


----------



## Azariel_z (Aug 31, 2009)

which USB laoder is running the alt -dol properly? USB loader GX freezes, and i didnt know is running on 480p, looks like 480 p to me..


----------



## Teknology (Aug 31, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Do you think there will be a MPT with MP3 only ?
> MP1 and MP2 removed, so MP3 will use the same save file to complete MPT.
> 
> I tried to delete MP1 & MP2, but I need more tools, wiiscruber can't delete files.
> ...



I am only using WIIScrubber myself, and working on a stand alone of each one, remove the frontend and the need for alt dols. While I have not tried the alt dol method, as my Wii isn't set up for USB, what I have done seems to operate like it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 31, 2009)

It's just called Collector's edition because I think it's has all 3 Prime games on it.
And wasn't there some artbook in it?


----------



## electrico (Aug 31, 2009)

i 've burned the iso to dvd but the size in 3.75 gb!!!  so the message in wii was


----------



## Pyrofyr (Aug 31, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;___________; Noooooooooooooooo I'm not that pro at all.


----------



## zalman (Sep 1, 2009)

Veteran is just a renamed normal difficulty


----------



## xshinox (Sep 1, 2009)

after messing around and not having it work, i read up about the whole alternate .dol stuff and you need to get it from the disc and use that with neogamma. metroid prime 1 works for me now. courtesy of davepm;

*-Extract rs5mp1_p.dol, rs5mp2_p.dol, and rs5mp3_p.dol from this ISO with WiiScrubber. Place all of these on your SD card's root directory.
-Load the game without using alt.dol settings. Create a save file, and exit.
-Change one of the .dol's listed above to read R3ME01.dol for whichever game you want to play. (So, if we want to play Prime 1, change rs5mp1_p.dol to R3ME01.dol)
-Set your USB Loader to load from the SD card.
-This will load the game directly, and you will not see the main Trilogy menu.

..you will need to change which .dol file is labeled R3ME01.dol if you want to play a different game. Remember to create a save file first, or it'll just code dump.*


----------



## fedgerama (Sep 1, 2009)

The game goes back to the Wii menu every time I try to choose a game. It shows the little animation, goes to the "Metroid Prime X loading..." part, then the top half of the screen goes green for a second, and it loads the Wii menu. I've used every loader I can think of and it still doesn't work.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 1, 2009)

fedgerama, read what i just edited. it should work


----------



## Azariel_z (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a question about Neogamma ( I use USB GX ), I never used it before,  I wonder if this game is working on Neogamma R7 AND Cios 13a? I dotn want to isntall rev14 because has some bugs..


----------



## xshinox (Sep 1, 2009)

i use the latest neogamma but i dont use usb loader. just playing off the disc. try getting the .dol and load it off sd card and report back


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 1, 2009)

If I use both DVD5 and DVD9, they share saves right?


----------



## xshinox (Sep 1, 2009)

they should. the games are the same. its just the dvd5 version doesnt have metroid prime 3.


----------



## garyla (Sep 1, 2009)

electrico said:
			
		

> i 've burned the iso to dvd but the size in 3.75 gb!!!  so the message in wii was


----------



## Teknology (Sep 1, 2009)

garyla said:
			
		

> electrico said:
> 
> 
> 
> > i 've burned the iso to dvd but the size in 3.75 gb!!!  so the message in wii was


----------



## garyla (Sep 1, 2009)

Teknology said:
			
		

> garyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Sep 1, 2009)

a dummy file can be linked, it's an empty file.

How did you remove the MP3 ? manually editing the content ?

Maybe using the same method than SSBB with 7zip.exe to cut the file in 4 699 979 776 chunk is working too.
SSBB needed an additional step to change the video reference file, but this might not be needed for MPT(1+2).


----------



## Teknology (Sep 1, 2009)

garyla said:
			
		

> is pm allowed? or you can just email it to me the link to this email : [email protected]
> oh, is there anything i need to apply? brickblocker? regionfrii?
> 
> thanks alot



The ISO already has the UPDATE partition deleted. I am not sure how that effects brickblocker, and never needed to use regionfrii, but this fix will allow brickblocker to open it up now, as before it couldn't.

Here is the dummy file with a small txt for help: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4BSUDBV4


----------



## Teknology (Sep 1, 2009)

Cyan said:
			
		

> a dummy file can be linked, it's an empty file.
> 
> How did you remove the MP3 ? manually editing the content ?
> 
> ...



I put dummy files in their place. I have ISOs for each game (plus one for the FrontEnd) individually right now:
Game loads RIGHT into the first save file (no logos or clicking, starts a new game if needed)
Quit Game option actually resets the game, making it load the last saved location.
MP1 is only 964MB before the dummy data to make the ISO full size (20x50MB RAR'ed)
FE is needed for bonus content and to make the first save file, otherwise, while the other games will save, they make corrupt save data, or so the Wii considers it, and going into Wii Data Management auto-deletes them.


----------



## garyla (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry, internet double posted.
thanks alot guys =)


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 1, 2009)

Teknology said:
			
		

> garyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi thanx, for the work youve done on the ISO, also thanx for the dummy file. I followed your included .txt file instructions exactly, but when I try & combine the files, Im just left with a new .ISO thats only 320kb. Is there any other way of combining the 2 files properly? Please help. Is it possible to to do it in Wii Scrubber etc??


----------



## garyla (Sep 1, 2009)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> Teknology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of his text instructions was had a little typo error, copy mptdvd5.iso+dummywii new.iso, he missed out the "." in "dummy.wii".
but even when i done that, i got the dummy.wii file size plus 320kb, it doesnt seem to recognise the iso file, any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Teknology (Sep 1, 2009)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> Teknology said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works fine for me, not sure what is going on there... did you perhaps close the command prompt too early? You have to wait until it finishes the copy, leaving you to enter input again. If that's not working, there might be a program out there for combining 2 files, I'm taking a look.

This might work: http://www.altap.cz/salam_en/features/split.html Not sure what the trial limitations are.

If all else fails, all I did was use Hex Workshop to increase the file size by 656408576 (Actually did it in 6 x 100000000 pieces, then a final 56408576, so that I didn't get a lot of computer lag.)


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 1, 2009)

garyla said:
			
		

> hankarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen the typo, I corrected it, then I got a new .iso that was 641,344kb which is 626mb. So the command seems to be just changing the dummy.wii file to .ISO file & its not combineing the 2. Maybe the command needs to be re-wrote? I havent a clue how to do that, I dont know anything about command promts.


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanx Teknology, for searching for an app to glue the 2 files 2gether. But, is it possible to re-write the command to glue the the .ISO files that I now have?

Hey garyla, have you had any luck trying to combine the 2 files yet?


----------



## Teknology (Sep 1, 2009)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> Thanx Teknology, for searching for an app to glue the 2 files 2gether. But, is it possible to re-write the command to glue the the .ISO files that I now have?
> 
> Hey garyla, have you had any luck trying to combine the 2 files yet?




I didn't make the command itself, it's a built in windows command. Are you typing in the example ISO name I gave, or the one of your file?
Also, maybe try renaming the ISO to something short, like MTPDVD5.iso? That's what I had the ISO named and it worked fine when I tested it...
Why does everything I do not work for others!


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 1, 2009)

I managed to combine the 2 files with the app you found...the ISO is now the proper 4.37gb, thanx for that.
But the game still wont load. When I put the DVD into the system, it spins up & I can see it in the disk channel, but it shows up as a gamecube game, then when I select it from the menu, it freezes. The game keeps spinning but the Wii screen goes black & noting. I have to unplug it so I can reset my system. I have a PAL v4.1e Wii with a D2Pro modchip, the only thing I do to the .ISO before I burn it, is, delete the update with Wiizle Diizle Shiizle (its a brickblocker app). I dunno what Im doing wrong, but its melting my head!

Is this release ment run as a Wii game or gamecube? are you ment to be able to select either Prime 1 or 2 form the Triogly menu, like in the normal release? any ideas????


----------



## Teknology (Sep 2, 2009)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> I managed to combine the 2 files with the app you found...the ISO is now the proper 4.37gb, thanx for that.
> But the game still wont load. When I put the DVD into the system, it spins up & I can see it in the disk channel, but it shows up as a gamecube game, then when I select it from the menu, it freezes. The game keeps spinning but the Wii screen goes black & noting. I have to unplug it so I can reset my system. I have a PAL v4.1e Wii with a D2Pro modchip, the only thing I do to the .ISO before I burn it, is, delete the update with Wiizle Diizle Shiizle (its a brickblocker app). I dunno what Im doing wrong, but its melting my head!
> 
> Is this release ment run as a Wii game or gamecube? are you ment to be able to select either Prime 1 or 2 form the Triogly menu, like in the normal release? any ideas????



I have 3.2U Wii, softmodded, works fine. Beside from it not having Prime 3, it is an exact of the Trilogy game, FrontEnd and bonus material is all left intact.


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Teknology, how did you rip the game & make the DVD5 ISO? I just downloaded the PAL DVD9 version. I would like to try to make a PAL DVD5 version, would you be interested in helping me with the process please?

BTW: I still cannot get the NTSC-U DVD5 version to work, it shows as a gamecube game in the disk channel. Ive tried everything, even loaded a v3.2e nand backup of my system & left the update on the ISO, so it was untouched, still the same problem. I dont think its gona work on PAL systems, thats why I'd like to put Prime 1 & 2 on a DVD5.


----------



## Gullwing (Sep 3, 2009)

Burned iso on a single layer dvd after changing region from NTSC to PAL and removing the update with WDS... When I try to load it from my disc channel a black screen comes up (also I cant see the starting banner animation)... when trying to load it from Neogamma and Geckoos the screen freezes... My wii is pal on 4.1... What do I have to do???


----------



## torpiz (Sep 3, 2009)

can this be palyed from the disc channel using 
4.1e, cioscorp 3.3, ciosrev14

cant get it to work, when i select the game to play it start loading and then goes back to wii menu

i havent installed some backup loaders


----------



## hankarlo (Sep 3, 2009)

torpiz said:
			
		

> can this be palyed from the disc channel using
> 4.1e, cioscorp 3.3, ciosrev14
> 
> cant get it to work, when i select the game to play it start loading and then goes back to wii menu
> ...



Sorry to inform you, but this release dosnt work great on PAL consoles from the disk channel, some have got it to work with USB loaders with alt-dols enabled, but Ive yet to hear of it, working form the disk channel on a hard-modded PAL system.


----------



## GRIM.657 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok so I'm having the green screen issue (NTSC wii, 4.0 or 4.1 sys menu, rev14 cios, etc) is there any way to fix it other than extracting dols from the ISO and loading them?

edit: ok just using NeoGamma's alt dol works for me... Now, is there any way to load other profiles?  Or, since I can't really use the menu am i stuck with one?


----------



## stok3d (Sep 8, 2009)

Teknology said:
			
		

> hankarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used the following command line:

copy/b mpt.iso+dummy.wii mpt_new.iso

didn't work without the /b included.


----------



## dukenukemforever (Sep 9, 2009)

I combined mpt.iso + dummy.wii toghter and successfully got a 4.37g file. However after I burnt it to a DVD 5 disc, it still gave me a black screen and error message something like ( error 4... please push the eject button and refer it to nintendo wii manuel), which is the same error message I saw when I was using 3.75G file. Could it be my 3.75G file is originally courrpted? Do you guys know where to find a North American version of Metroid Trilogy 1&2 file.


I have a ntsc wii with wiikey, and 4.1U system update, could anyone tell me what might be wrong. Thanks a lot.

Cheers


----------



## fthepress (Sep 28, 2009)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> I managed to combine the 2 files with the app you found...the ISO is now the proper 4.37gb, thanx for that.
> But the game still wont load. When I put the DVD into the system, it spins up & I can see it in the disk channel, but it shows up as a gamecube game, then when I select it from the menu, it freezes. The game keeps spinning but the Wii screen goes black & noting. I have to unplug it so I can reset my system. I have a PAL v4.1e Wii with a D2Pro modchip, the only thing I do to the .ISO before I burn it, is, delete the update with Wiizle Diizle Shiizle (its a brickblocker app). I dunno what Im doing wrong, but its melting my head!
> 
> Is this release ment run as a Wii game or gamecube? are you ment to be able to select either Prime 1 or 2 form the Triogly menu, like in the normal release? any ideas????



I got the exact same problem with you.....

Have ya sovled this problem?

My Wii is 3.1J rev13a with Wiikey1.9g;the  D5 MP1+2 was WBBed. The Neogamma R6 freezed at the loading screen.

Is 

Is there anybody know about this problem?


----------



## bboycadu (Nov 15, 2009)

cade os links nao acho


----------



## moli (Jan 24, 2010)

could someone please make a pal version? it's been 5 months, or is it impossible to make?


----------



## toanwii (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry if I spam this topic but can someone tell me where to download this ISO? Because i look everywhere but i found nothing!


----------



## nando (Oct 9, 2010)

toanwii said:
			
		

> Sorry if I spam this topic but can someone tell me where to download this ISO? Because i look everywhere but i found nothing!




you are not allowed to request or share that kind of info on this site.


----------



## ivanlevi (May 27, 2011)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-2891^^


How can i download it?

Thanks


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 21, 2011)

ivanlevi said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


google the filename


----------

